# 3 1/2" steel



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

Is there any reloading data for winchester or kent 3 1/2" cases


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plenty of data out there for the winchester hulls. Probably try precision reloading or reloading specialties.

The Kent is a cheddite hull I believe and have been looking for data myself as I have a slew of them.

Might have to update to the newest versions to get it.


----------

